# How to disassemble a Rubik's core?



## number1failure (Jun 22, 2010)

Read the title people. I need to find out how to disassemble (safely to the puzzle) a regular storebought Rubik's cube. I know most just have the little cap with the screw, spring, etc. underneath, but I was unsure if that was the same for Rubik's and how to safely take the end caps off without damaging anything.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 22, 2010)

If the topic you are making is not a tutorial, don't label it as one.

EDIT; ty dan <3


----------



## number1failure (Jun 22, 2010)

I did!? :fp Is there any way that I can change that?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 22, 2010)

Falcon Punch.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 22, 2010)

number1failure said:


> I did!? :fp Is there any way that I can change that?




Dan already did it for you.

Anyway, as for storebought cubes; they use rivets that you can't adjust - so there's no point in trying to.


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Jun 22, 2010)

You can bend the core arm back and forth thil the screw saps then buy a new core ad make a DIY, or do what camcuber and pestvic did, either cut the screw with a hacksaw or use hedge trimmmers


----------



## number1failure (Jun 22, 2010)

So there's really no way to successfully, completely disassemble the core safely, and w/out breaking pieces?


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Jun 22, 2010)

number1failure said:


> So there's really no way to successfully, completely disassemble the core safely, and w/out breaking pieces?



Correct, there rivets, not screws, i grabbed mine with wire cutters and dug in for grip and tried to unscrew them, but there rivets so....they dont come out.


----------



## number1failure (Jun 22, 2010)

OK, thanks!


----------



## raodkill (Jun 23, 2010)

Boxcarcrzy12 said:


> number1failure said:
> 
> 
> > So there's really no way to successfully, completely disassemble the core safely, and w/out breaking pieces?
> ...



i was doing the mod myself and with my wire cutters i managed to actually pull out the rivet from the core socket. It left the core still unusable but it was interesting to see how the rivet looked (no pictures sorry)


----------

